# Elliott's Royal Fursuit Tournament Series



## ElliottIngonyama (Jul 12, 2008)

His Majesty, King Elliott Ingonyama the First wishes to announce Elliott's Royal Fursuit Tournament Series. Like the Noble Tournaments of old, Fursuiters will be able to compete for glory and riches. Elliott's Summer Celebration will be the site of the inaugural games. Other matches will take place at Elliott's Fall Festival and Elliott's Winter Carnival, with the season ending at Elliott's Spring Carnival '09. The grand prize to be awarded at ESG '09 will be a 42" High Definition HD set. Prizes at the individual tournaments will include iPods, Nintendo DS and Playstation Portable game systems and travel to Elliott's Spring Gathering to take part in the tournament finals.

Further details will be announced soon.

ELE.FurryHost.com


----------



## Rrruff (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey I can vouch for this event. All of the ones I have been to have been fun and worth planning around my busy schedule to show up. A lot of good people, food, prizes, and events.  I even help out when / if I can for these events.


----------



## WoodyMutt (Jul 16, 2008)

Holy...  A 42" HD TV?!?!

Erm, yeah...  I can do this!  *GRINZ*


----------



## felineg (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes  very simple   ,  come  have a  good time .  maybe add  a 42 inch tv .

Friggen Awesome!



Grind


----------



## YourMainParadox (Jul 21, 2008)

Heh I can say from first hand experience that the prizes are OMG good and why not party too  I won a super sponsor membership to MFF from one of the earlier events and wow I have never had so much fun while winning a prize which made me have even more fun! You can count on seeing me at as many Elliott's Live Events as possible! If I could draw I would be sure to enter other contests but allas I can't.


----------



## Tracken (Jul 29, 2008)

If only I was a fursuiter. However, I will be there to watch the games. I have heard that they are going to be medieval themed events which sounds like loads of fun.

Has any other fursuit games had a prize as big as a 42" HD TV screen?


----------



## duncan (Jul 29, 2008)

42 inch television? That could be my Game Boy!

Can't make it this time, so good luck to whomever snags the swag.


----------



## majortom (Aug 13, 2008)

The games were quite fun to watch. The five prize winners seemed quite happy (I guess winning an 8GB iPod Nano or a Nintendo DS will do that). Looking forward to seeing the next set of qualifying games.


----------



## draco751 (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree with the others, it was a lot of fun. We both suited up and joined in on the games, the prizes were amazing and the games were a lot more fun the most any other con really... I defiantly recommend joining in on this, I sure am!


----------

